# Lire DD formaté mac avec PC windows 7



## patricia1 (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Comment transférer des fichiers situés sur un DD externe configuré macOX étendu sur un PC svp? 
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,



patricia1 a dit:


> Comment transférer des fichiers situés sur un DD externe configuré macOX étendu sur un PC svp?



Tu as posté au bon endroit; il te suffisait ensuite de lire les titres des fichiers épinglés en en-tête de ce forum 
Partager un disque dur entre PC et Mac


----------



## Mac2A (29 Mars 2014)

si tu veux passer des fichiers de ton mac à ton DD externe;

puis transférer ces fichiers vers windows il me semble que le format approprié est :

Format ExFAT  

ExFAT, ou FAT64, est un format conçu par Microsoft, compatible en lecture et écriture, et cela sans limitation de taille de fichier, mais utilisable seulement à partir d'un certain niveau des versions de Mac OS et de Windows.  

->sur PC :  
Compatible en écriture et lecture à partir de la version Windows XP SP3  

->sur Mac :  
Compatible en écriture et lecture avec Mac OS 10 à partir de la version Mac OS 10.6.5  

-> Le format ExFAT semble donc être le format idéal pour un volume servant à la fois sous Mac OS et sous Windows.  

maintenant ton DD externe est au format HFS+* ou format «Mac OS étendu»* pour ce cas de figure, c'est le format standard pour les Mac actuels. 

Compatibilité avec Mac OS : toutes les versions Mac OS depuis Mac OS 8 à aujourd'hui 
Compatibilité avec Windows : un utilitaire est requis pour pouvoir utiliser ce format, par exemple :
MacDrive
MacDisk pour Windows

Dans l'application «Utilitaire de disque» de Mac OS, ce format est appelé «Mac OS étendu(journalisé)»

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

Bon j'ai vu que Sly54 a été plus rapide&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Bon j'ai vu que Sly54 a été plus rapide


Plus rapide, certes, mais moins prolixe


----------



## edd72 (29 Mars 2014)

patricia1 a dit:


> Comment transférer des fichiers situés sur un DD externe configuré macOX étendu sur un PC svp?



Pour répondre à la question brute (qui sous-entend que le DD est déjà en HFS+ et contient des données à récupérer sous Windows), tu peux utiliser Paragon HFS+ sous Windows


----------



## patricia1 (30 Mars 2014)

Merci bcp+++++
je vais transférer les données du DD sur le mac, formater le DD en exfat et ainsi l'utilisateur de Windows pourra y accéder....et moi aussi 
 ai je bien compris?


----------



## Mac2A (30 Mars 2014)

Oui tu faire comme ça

comme te le dit *edd72* tu peux également (pour faire plus simple car je n'y avais pas pensé) mettre Paragon HFS+ sous Windows, comme cela tu gardes ton DD externe comme il est , et tu peux transférer tes fichiers sur PC car vus grâce à Paragon

Merci edd72


----------



## patricia1 (31 Mars 2014)

Merci, enfin j'ai une solution


----------

